# R33 on 10x19 Racing Harts



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Just got some Eibach springs and new wheels and tyres on


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

*Nice wheels!!!*

Renton, love the wheels mate. What are they????

Car looks very good indeed!

:smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sweet! Very nice choice of wheel.

Cya O!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Cheers guys. They are Racing Hart CR.
And answer to the PM, it's got 255/35x19 Dunlop SP Super Sport Race rubber.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Cheers guys. They are Racing Hart CR.
> And answer to the PM, it's got 255/35x19 Dunlop SP Super Sport Race rubber. *


So dunlop are doing them in 19" now - is 255 the widest they do? I'd rather have 265/275 on mine!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

They have 7 different 19in versions. We would have gone for 265/30s, but they didn't have them in stock at the time.

Sizes are:
225/40 (BMW E46 M3 front)
235/35 (AMG C-Class, Porsche 997 front)
245/30 (Porsche 993, 996 front)
255/35 (BMW E46 M3 rear)
265/30 (AMG C-Class rear)
295/30 (Porsche 997 rear)
305/25 (Porsche 993,996 rear)


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Only thing missing is a GTROC sticker


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

Very nice wheels  

How much lower are the springs than standard V-spec springs? Where did you get them?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Don't magazines get complimentary memberships Jason 

We got the springs direct from Eibach UK, so any Eibach dealer would sell them. Didn't do exact measurements, but I'd say the front went from "lets off road" to "that's a lot more like it".
And the rear went from "could do with dropping" to "that's more like it!"

Ride is pretty much unchanged other than the obvious reduction in travel. Lets face it, they're not exactly the smoothest riders as standard...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *We got the springs direct from Eibach UK, so any Eibach dealer would sell them. Didn't do exact measurements, but I'd say the front went from "lets off road" to "that's a lot more like it".
> And the rear went from "could do with dropping" to "that's more like it!"
> 
> Ride is pretty much unchanged other than the obvious reduction in travel. Lets face it, they're not exactly the smoothest riders as standard... *


Cheers. I'll make sure I don't get the "oops, that's a bit too much and my tyres are gonna rub" ones.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Looks cool, very very similar to my wheels.

Mine are Work Equips, and they deep dish split rims, 5spoke tho, with the outers highly polished and the centres dark grey same as the car, love em.

That sorta look jus seems to suit GTRs...


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Car looks good, pitty about the mag sticker (pitty about the mag i should say)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

You've hurt my feelings there Liam  

I might have to get rid of the Skyline and buy a rusty Nova now. That might suit the stereotypical view many people have of us... 

Either way I'll be sleeping well tonight safe in the knowledge that Redline is the fastest growing car magazine in the UK. So we must be doing something right :smokin:

PS I didn't post the picture to talk about Redline, just thought I'd show fellow Skyline enthusiasts our new rims


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Either way I'll be sleeping well tonight safe in the knowledge that Redline is the fastest growing car magazine in the UK. So we must be doing something right*
> 
> 
> > well you better tell Max Power, FastCar, Revs and a lot of other car mags that coz they say same thing


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

and if you are, then it must be all the horny school boys buying your mag


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Liam said:


> *
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Liam said:


> *and if you are, then it must be all the horny school boys buying your mag*


Wrong again.

Redline contains less pages devoted to girls than any of the other three mags you've mentioned. So it's not hungry school boys that are increasing our sales... 

Although I'm the first to admit the girl stuff we do publish certainly doesn't do our sales any harm


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Just got some Eibach springs and new wheels and tyres on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh you tart  .

You know their is no going back now and its loads of money  .

Glen


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

You're right, it's cost enough elready and we've only just started - I used to think modding a Cossie was expensive 

Doesn't matter too much though cos all Liam's mates keep buying the mag so I've got a few quid to spend  

Engine tuning next I think. I'll be doing my homework to see what's involved in getting a reliable 5-600... I expect I'll be bending your/Ronnie/Mark/whoever's ear next time we meet...


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

dark wheels with polished lips's are sooooooo last year 
glad i sold mine..lol
nice looking car.colour's a bit gay, should of got white 
look forward to seeing what you do to the engine.
if you need anyone to break it im ya man.

lee


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> You're right, it's cost enough elready and we've only just started - I used to think modding a Cossie was expensive
> 
> ...


so what your saying is that you could charge less for your mag? but you wont because you want to have a nice car.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Liam,
You have a PM.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

Liam my man

ive been following this thread. give the guy a break, take a chill pill my man

K


----------



## tunedauto (May 1, 2003)

i recently met Dan from redline magazine , and he's alot different to what a "Max Power Style" (sorry) magazine writer in my eyes was like. (mind you what he told me about Renton..........  ) 

You've gotta remember these guys cater for the majority, ie 10'000 saxos to every skyline on the road in the UK.

Dan is on the right bus with cars, (mainly cos he's just bought my AE86  ), i dont buy the mags , but every few months i grab one to read and i would only spend time reading redline.

Renton nice motor mate. (listen to Dan More Drift Features  )

Adam

Can you tell me why 99% of saxo drivers wear burberry caps ? 

only kidding. :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Liam said:


> *so what your saying is that you could charge less for your mag? but you wont because you want to have a nice car. *


Should Bill Gates give his software away? It's not like he needs the cash...
But seriously, aren't communist ideas a little out of date?  

Keep 'em coming


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

i did post more but they got deleted coz it was felt that you may cry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I notice on your site you're publicising Fast and Modified magazine. Is it not a little hypocritical for you to promote a magazine which has described itself as a Scottish version of Max Power, Redline and Fast Car?


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

no, just about every cruise site in scotland has some info on Fast & Modified so i thought i would jump on the band wagon aswell and from what i have heard no f&m are not trying to replicate max power, fast car or redline by using topless birds cos lets face it we can all look at better looking women on the net or in the real world


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Liam said:


> *i did post more but they got deleted coz it was felt that you may cry *


 Liam,
The *single* post which I removed, had nothing more than a schoolboy comment in it.

I don't think Renton was gonna cry if he read it.


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *I notice on your site you're publicising Fast and Modified magazine. Is it not a little hypocritical for you to promote a magazine which has described itself as a Scottish version of Max Power, Redline and Fast Car? *


sorry to butt in on this topic, but...

i have been to a few of these magazine "cruises"

we've had max power @ aberdeen beach
max power @ crail
fast car @ crail
fast car @ aberdeen beach
(sorry renton, not been to any redline events this side of the border!)

yet each and every time, i've bought the mag looking to see my baby in print.... and guess what...

no skyline, just endless pics of novas and saxos with spoilers like aeroplane wings on the roof!! (thats when they could be bothered even putting a decent feature in!)

now we up here in scotland have scottish fast and modified, who devote themselves to the scottish scene, already they have covered 2 events that i have been involved in (dundee cruise and an inter web rolling road day (damn that Micheal G!!  )) and they haven't even released the first issue yet!

so F&M is scotlands answer to maxp/redline/revs/fast car, we've got some tasty cars up here and need some way of showing them off


do redline have any events planned for scotland next year? hope so, as i want to see your motor in the metal!!

very nice car, very nice rims 

boab


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Isnt this all going a little off topice

Mag sticker or no Mag sticker it's still a nice looking ride, just like the Supra Redline had/have (cant remember if you sold it) and a hell of a lot better then modding yet another Astra like Max Power.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I say good luck to F&M. There's a good scene up in Scotland so I'm sure there's a market (though not that great) for a dedicated Scottish modified car mag.

We get up there whenever we can. Last time was a couple of weeks ago to shoot a Civic. And before that it was USSC at Crail. (we'll be up there again for USSC next year too, 8th Aug). We shot a cruise a few months ago but the photographer had a shocker and none of the pics came out, so I'm sure it won't be long 'til we get back up there again.

As for the Supra, that looked pretty cool, but because it was (and still is) Toyota's own press car our hands were tied with regard to how far would could take the mods. No such restrictions with the Skyline, so we'll be taking that 'all the way'


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

boab said:


> *sorry to butt in on this topic, but...
> 
> i have been to a few of these magazine "cruises"
> 
> ...


Boab, Get the GTR grill yet?


----------



## boab (Aug 23, 2003)

renton,

hope to see your motor on the 8th  


liam...

c'mon now eh? no GTR grill going on my motor!! but i do want one of those GTS badges


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

One thing is for sure, on the 8th it wont be looking anything like that pic.

What isn't so clear is whether the car will be at Santa Pod, for USC. Or at Crail, for USSC - as they are both on the same date


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Renton - will you be bringing the car to my Bolney meet in 2004 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

May well be able to do that. Could be good timing as we're aiming to have the car finished the weekend before - Donny show...

I'll pencil it in and confirm or deny nearer the time if that's okay?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Yep - no worries mate. Just be good to have a nice collection of Skylines there on the day ... and thought you might be interested in joining us.


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

dan that looks fookin awesome nearly as good as mine did


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Renton,

Nice looking wheels (that is what this is all about right?)!

The "welcoming" you seem to be getting seems typical to that of any well known person... you should have seen the fuss when Craig Lieberman (of the Fast & The Furious) came on the board..

I am glad Redline started circulation in Cyprus, because quite frankly, there was not much for choice until that point in time. I have the issue where you had just purchased the Skyline and took it for a few tests. I was quite pleased that a magazine bought a car with mad "potential" - I was previously following the BMW build-up and that was quite cool.

Keep it up.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*All in good time mate!*

c'mon now eh? no GTR grill going on my motor!! but i do want one of those GTS badges  [/B][/QUOTE] 

i'm on the case boab


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

GTuned said:


> *Renton,
> 
> Nice looking wheels (that is what this is all about right?)!
> 
> ...


i didn't give him a hard time because he was well known, i did do it because his mag is meant to be a motoring mag but it is filled with porn which is aimed at horny school boys just to keep sales up. i'm not gay or anything and i can look at Jakki Degg all day but i would be interested to see if she knows anything about the RB26DETT engine.


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Liam,

Does it matter, mate? 

So there's some (usually!) good looking half-naked chicks in the magazine.. and it boosts their sales too. .. is that bad?

Boosted sales => increase in budget, salaries and profit => better staff/project cars => skylines

Big magazine name => good industry contacts => great opportunities to try new things out (hopefully on the skyline)...

There's also the fact that if someone objects to a certain magazine, alternatives are available... at least they're not pretending to be something else.


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

Renton,

Great wheels, and ignore the comments about too many girls 

One question though. Are those dunlop super sports (whatever) road legal track day tyres like the michelin pilot sport cups? (the ones that you need to sign a disclaimer for).

Where do you find them and are they totally crap in the wet (like the michelins)?

Cheers

Rob.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Rob
Ref the tyres, they're available from the Dunlop Motorsport Division. Mike McGregor's direct line is 0121 306 7002.

As for wet performance, I've got to confess to never having driven it in the wet cos I'm being over precious about the salt [email protected] the rims!
But even so Dunlop, Michelin, Yokohama, Pirelli etc. make no great claims about the wet performance of their track day tyres. And call me boring, but I drive like an old lady in the wet cos I see little point in trying to go fast when the risk of going off is so much greater...

Interesting point about the Pilot Sport Cups and the disclaimer... they, like the Dunlops etc. are perfectly road legal so any disclaimer sounds a little over the top..?

In the mag on sale 18th Feb we're testing Yokohama Vs Dunlop Vs Michelin track tyres - plus a control set of 'performance' tyres. Tested on a track, on a track car, in the dry, by two pro drivers.

Apologies in advance to Liam, we did have Jakki Degg booked to give her rubber-based opinions, but her lecture on the differences between VG30ET and VG30DETT overran so she couldn't make it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

GTuned said:


> *Liam,
> 
> Does it matter, mate?
> 
> ...


At least someone can see the swings and roundabouts of magazine publishing... cheers Guy.

Laim, last year the Ford Cossie and RS Turbo guys were trying to get their TOTBII teams together. One of the Ford magazines was due to run a qualifying day (pay for the venue, timing equipment etc.) but a couple of weeks beforehand, they announced they couldn't afford to do it.
I was fortunate enough to be able to step in and cover the costs instead. Part of the reason I could do that is because a percentage of our readership buy the magazine thanks to a few (about 4%) of the editorial pages being devoted to semi naked girls.

And should the Skyline team wish to run a similar qualifying day to help decide the ten team members, I would be happy to pay for it...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *And should the Skyline team wish to run a similar qualifying day to help decide the ten team members, I would be happy to pay for it... *


 Thanks Renton, we will certainly bear that in mind....


----------



## Slim (Jan 30, 2003)

*re*

Give him a break. Like he says the cars only there to show fellow members whats been done.

And the rims do look sweet.

Ivebeen sat here pondering whether to go skint and buy an R33 Vspec myself. Part of me says yes do it do it and the other half says be sencible. 

Oh im digressing from the topic. Sorry as for max power and fast car they are crap and copy each other. And i wouldnt even touch revs cos its pap.

But imho Redline is pretty good and a much better read than the others. Oh and no im not a 16 yr old i run a spoon tuned Teg at the mo and am looking to upgrade to something a bit faster.


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> we did have Jakki Degg booked to give her rubber-based opinions, but her lecture on the differences between VG30ET and VG30DETT overran so she couldn't make it  *


Isn't that always they way, you need an expert opinion on your latest rubber and something else pops up


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: re*



Slim said:


> *Give him a break. Like he says the cars only there to show fellow members whats been done.
> 
> And the rims do look sweet.
> 
> ...


i'll agree with you there, Redline isn't as bad as Fast Crap, Max Poo or Revs but its still licks the lamas ass. any pics of your teg?


----------



## Slim (Jan 30, 2003)

there you go :smokin:

Oh and on the topic of Jakki degg, I bumped into her at Autosport last weekend in her own little booth and not to be one to be disrespectful but she looked a tad hanging.

i dont think her new hair cut really suits her and she had far to much makeup on.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

yeah, shes getting on a bit now


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Slim, were you at the meet in Southampton on Sunday just gone?
A Teg with a carbon bonnet and SuperLeggeras just like yours parked up in front of us.

Looked really nice too... very subtle, very clean


----------



## Slim (Jan 30, 2003)

Yes that was mine  

It was a good day with lots of Supras and Skylines.

I was parked up in front of a black ATR for a while but he left.

I was tempted to pop the bonnet but it was abit windy and the bonnet isnt very heavy.

A mate of mine was up their in his white R33 too, N 15 MO I think thats his plate. Very nice machine and pretty quick, I think his was dynoed at 550bhp. Its was a good day though.

Which group of peeps were you then?

Hehe im still chuffed you liked my car, not many people notice it


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I know your mates (Nick?) white R33.....used to belong to Nick Welch (smootster73) on here.
The ATR was a bit unusual, don't see too many around....looked a bit odd on 19's though.

I came along in one of the R33 Skylines you parked up infront of.....mine was the Dark Blue GTR.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Renton - hope you're thick skinned and/or like a bit of banter  otherwise you'll probably sell the skyline to some "up their own ar** Skyline lover" who is so narrow minded, they frown on other people's attitiudes, cars and ways of making a living.

Then you could buy a Saxo and at least get some respect and positive comments from those that like them!!!

No wonder SOME Skyline owners can sometimes come across as aloof!

At the end of the day it's mostly money that makes the difference between most of us driving a Skyline instead of a Supra, Cossie or whatever and if I had money to throw away, bought a 911 or ferrari and spent £50k making it go even faster, I'm sure most people (not the project cars, obviously) on here would be well pi**ed if I turned my nose up at their " cheap skylines" .

p.s. sorry to elongate the thread even more but talk about putting newcomers off 

Good luck with the rest of the mods and the mag!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nice toy, Renton*

Good to see a performance car mag up for it. I have heard the line (or similar) "most of our readers drive <cheap hatch de jour/mid range jap import>, so we prefer to keep it about that level." more than a few times.

Put a Skyline in every issue. The poon & the tang, so to speak (showin' me age agin, sorry).

Tried your mag for the first few ish, maybe I'll pick up a copy sometime and see how time has fettled it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

You're not wrong about Skylines being nice toys  

Should get nicer soon - we've just been talking to Jun and Doluck about some styling and a well known brakes specialist about some brand new stoppers they're bringing out in the next few months for Skylines. Will post pics up as soon as I have something to show  

Ref the first few issues of Redline, all I can say is "what a joke!" I bought them too, mainly cos it was only a quid and had a free video and stuff! I'd say the first 30odd issues weren't suitable for wiping your a$$ on! And without wanting to sound like one of the few "I'm so great" bods on the board, it's been steadily improving over the last few years. I'm the first to admit there's still room for improvement though...


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Pull the porn lines and other nonsense out the mag and you'll get more readers


----------



## Slim (Jan 30, 2003)

The porn adverts pay for things cos its all advertising lol. And porn sells.

As for the mag im pretty sure ive got it for years now. Just keep staying ahead of the game cos its getting to the point where i can pick up a copy of homosexual power, and rent boy car and they might as well be called fast power or max car cos they are identical almost in layout and features. Yawn boring!!!.

Renton keep things fresh, keep the info that you provide going and im sure it will keep on improoving


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Renton,

As your mag is covering the GTROC Dyno Day at the weekend I take it you will be bringing your car along! If not you'd better have a *bl00dy good reason*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I'd love to bring ours along but have two excuses:

1) the engine is currently standard...





and





2) the car is currently in the bodyshop and looking a lot like this:













That's not me in the pic btw, I'm much better looking


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not a problem.
See you at Thor on 20 March!

Next excuse?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Whos the Eminem lookie likey


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Dan White.

And aye, looks like a ****, lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

I cant stand Emmerdale Farm, p|sses me right off. And, by gum, if Seth Armstrong came on this bl00dy forum talking about his new tractor I'd simply ignore the thread.

Anything else would make me look like a complete cnut.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Great, same kit as me as well, thats 4 of us now


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

senna said:


> *I cant stand Emmerdale Farm, p|sses me right off. And, by gum, if Seth Armstrong came on this bl00dy forum talking about his new tractor I'd simply ignore the thread.
> *


Like it!  



Crail Loser said:


> *Great, same kit as me as well, thats 4 of us now  *


My apologies, I didn't realise you and the other two had exclusive UK rights to have that rear bumper  

I'll check with everyone before ordering anything else


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

yeah do that, burn your mag aswell


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Afternoon Liam, glad to see you're still enjoying your regular Radline fix  

I expect you can't wait until the new Scottish modified car mag comes out. One of your mates told me you're especially glad because they'll be featuring male models as well as the girls...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What u drive anyhow Liam (how old you too)


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *Afternoon Liam, glad to see you're still enjoying your regular Radline fix
> 
> I expect you can't wait until the new Scottish modified car mag comes out. One of your mates told me you're especially glad because they'll be featuring male models as well as the girls...  *


i wouldn't know, i dont buy it. i'll stick to Jap perfomance mag. its under the motoring section in WH Smiths, how your mag is there is beyond me.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Liam said:


> *Car looks good, pitty about the mag sticker (pitty about the mag i should say) *


LOL, but I havent read Redline since it came out, so I will be giving it a chance when the GTROC rolling road day features in the magazine. I was there so I want to see the report on the day.

I remember reading an article about a top secret s14 in the magazine, it wasnt bad but I thought it was a little bit 'Max power' like at the time, still I will see what I think when I buy the copy.

By the way Renton, if you want an unbiased report on the GTROC rolling road day I would be happy to talk to you about it, also you may have trouble understanding my cluttered spec sheet for the R33 so feel free to contact me regarding this.

Cheers, Anthony.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> *LOL, but I havent read Redline since it came out, so I will be giving it a chance when the GTROC rolling road day features in the magazine. I was there so I want to see the report on the day.
> 
> I remember reading an article about a top secret s14 in the magazine, it wasnt bad but I thought it was a little bit 'Max power' like at the time, still I will see what I think when I buy the copy.
> *


Erm.... The TopSecret S14 was featured in MAX POWER, not redline...

And IMO Redline is nowt like MaxPower is, or FastCars has been for the last year or 2, aye its full of fit nearly nekkid hos, BUT its got proper cars in there too, and realistic writeups.

To me its like its not aimed at kids like Max etc is, it is aimed at young people,but young people (ie 18-30) with modded cars, wheras MaxyP etc is aimed at 13-17 y/o IMO.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe I am wrong but if it was in Redline it was one of the early issues (say about 4-5 years ago)

Ant.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *Like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just be sure you do that in the future Renton, wouldnt want us all looking like we just drove out of Peugeot Ecosse


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Jus incase anyones wondering, bought Redline at lunchtime----

Do Luck bumpers and side skirts, and JUN rear spoiler.

Whats the spec of the engine and tranny going in the Sierra now Dan?


----------

